# Which DVD-RW?



## Techtu (Mar 27, 2010)

This

LG 22X +/- DVD-RW SATA Dual Layer Black (OEM)
Image :   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Description :   	The LG Super-Multi GH22NS40 internal SATA DVD rewriter features a 22x DVD±R write speed and SecureDisc technology that allows you to protect and share data securely. Designed for storage needs that demand consistency, the GH22NS30 can read and write in CD, DVD±R, DVD±RW, and DVD RAM formats.

- DVD+R: 22x, DVD-R: 22X
- DVD+R DL: 16X, DVD-R DL: 12x
- DVD+RW: 8X, DVD-RW: 6X
- DVD-RAM: 12x
- DVD-ROM Read: 16X
- CD-R Write: 48x
- CD-RW Write 32X
- CD Read: 48X
- Access time: 120ms
- Buffer Size: 2MB
Price :   	£ 18.00 Inc VAT

Or 

Samsung 22X +/- DVD-RW SATA Dual Layer Black (OEM)
Image :   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Description :   	Interface Serial-ATA
DrIve Mounting Horizontal/vertcal
Buffer Memory 2MB
Data Transfer Rate CD-R Write 48X
Read 40X
CD-RW Write 32X
Read 32X
CD-ROM Read N/A
Write 48X
DVD-ROM Write N/A
Read 16X
DVD+R Write 22X
Read 16X
DVD-R Write 22X
Read 16X
DVD+R Double Layer Write 16X
Read 12X
DVD-R Double Layer Write 12X
Read 12X
DVD+RW Write 8X
Read 12X
DVD-RW Write 6X
Read 12X
DVD-RAM Write 12X
Read 12X
Performance Features Burst Transfer Rate PIO Mode 4 16.6MB/ps
DMA Mode 2 16.6MB/ps
UDMA Mode 2 33.3mb/ps
S-ATA 150mb/ps
Average Access Time CD-ROM 110ms
DVD-ROM 130ms
technology E-Co Product : RoHS Yes
Automatic Ball Balancing System : A.B.S Yes
Weight Balancing System : W.B.S Yes
Firmware Live Update Yes
Buffer Underrun Free Technology Yes
Speed Adjustment Technology : S.A.T Yes
Double O.P.C Technology Yes
Tilt Actuator Compensation Technology : T.A.C Yes
Product Weights & Dimensions Dimension(W x H x D) 142 x 42 x 170mm
Weight 1.2Kg
Price :   	£ 18.00 Inc VAT

Or...

Pioneer DVR-S18L SATA DVD Re-Writer		£24.30
Pioneer 22x Internal SATA DVD Re-Writer Drive with Black Bezel, Retail Kit with Nero Writing Software.




Write Speeds:

22 x DVD-R
22 x DVD+R
12 x DVD-RAM
12 x DVD-R DL
12 x DVD+R DL
8 x DVD+RW
6 x DVD-RW
40 x CD-R
32 x CD-RW
Read Speeds:
16 x DVD-ROM
12 x DVD±RW
12 x DVD-ROM DL
12 x DVD-RAM
40 x CD-ROM


----------



## Techtu (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmmm, It's hurtful to not get any feedback


----------



## digibucc (Mar 27, 2010)

LG is not as big a name, but i have had longer life from LG drives than samsung.  pioneer i've never tried but have heard good things about.

tbh, dvd drives are at a point where i haven't worried about the manufacturer in years.  I just find the cheapest one with good ratings and free shipping on newegg, and there ya go.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 27, 2010)

Haha, well I'll be collecting from the store, and the store doesn't show buyer reviews on anything. and I'm not too interested in looking up about DVD-RW's as you mentioned they are at the point where we do not need to worry about the name so much, however I've had a few Sony DVD-RW's in the past and they've all stopped doing what they was suppose to do :shadedshu so as much as I do love Sony I will not be buying any of their ODD's again soon.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah agreed - which is kinda ironic as IT's SONY!! but anyway...

if the prices are all the same i'd go pioneer, but if the LG is cheapest i'd go with that - it is actually a decent brand.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 27, 2010)

Get the cheapest one, they are all good and trusted brands.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 27, 2010)

I slightly preferred the LG one anyway's, but I always seem to make a bad choice when it come's to ODD's  which makes me think I should go with the Samsung... But no, LG it is, Cheap enough anyways.

EDIT: and both the Samsung & LG are the same price.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 27, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> EDIT: and both the Samsung & LG are the same price.



Well, roll a coin and make the decision.

Heh, seriously, this shouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 27, 2010)

It's not an issue just an enquiry  

EDIT: Might just be in the photo's used but the LG looks to be more black than the Samsung one, so I think the LG one will suite me more, if that is the case


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2010)

I prefer Samsung to LG, LG's tech support is horrible.  I had an external DVD drive that failed, after submitting an RMA claim, it took over 2 weeks for them to even acknowledge it, I shipped it back and it was delievered to their RMA departemnt Mar 3rd, I still haven't heard anything from them or recieve a working drive back... My emails have gone unanswered, and they don't accept phone calls about RMA issues...


----------



## Techtu (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll bare that in mind... although I'm not too fussed about a £18 ODD, just would like one to last me over 6month for a change 

Also on Sata ODD's what kind of power connector do they use? the usual 4 pin molex?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2010)

They use a SATA power connector.

If longevity is your concern I'd put the Pioneer over both the Samsung and LG, but I'd really put the Samsung above the LG.  I haven't had any good luck with Lite-On or LG, both seem to fail very quickly when used daily.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmmm, now your pushing me towards the Samsung, Samsung have come along way in the computer industry I think, and never yet have I owned anything by them... Maybe I'll give them a go on this  despite it not being as black as I would like.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 27, 2010)

If it is this one, yes, Samsung SH-S223

Article from MaximumPC

"Hacking the Firmware

One way to get improved performance from an optical drive is to hack its firmware—assuming a hack for your model exists. For instance, we caught wind of a firmware hack for Samsung’s SH-S223 drive on the CD Freaks forum. The forum discussion blamed a feature called Riplock for the drive’s relatively pokey read speed. According to the posts, Riplock is a concession to the movie studios in that it slows down disc rips in order to make the practice less appealing to consumers. (As of this writing, Samsung would not comment on Riplock.) 

The forum thread included a link to Codeguys.rpc1.org, a repository of firmware patches for numerous LiteOn and Samsung optical drives, including the SH-S223. Often a firmware patch is a simple executable that, when launched, identifies your optical drive and updates it. The patch for the SH-S223 is actually a utility that lets you modify Samsung’s own latest firmware by offering a list of third-party features you can pick and choose from. One option was to remove Riplock from the firmware, so we tried that. But our drive performed exactly as before, taking more than 15 minutes to rip the movie disc. Next we tried patching the firmware with the option to increase the SH-S223’s dual-layer DVD read speed to 16x (from the official speed of 12x). This patch made a huge difference. Our movie disc copying time was cut almost in half to 8:13, surpassing all the other drives in this roundup. 






A firmware hack helped the Samsung SH-S223 save face, although it voids the drive’s warranty. 

Of course, we checked to verify that the file produced after the hack contained the same data as the file produced by the unhacked drive. (It did.) We also went a step further and tested the hacked Samsung with a well-worn Netflix DVD replete with minor nicks, smudges, and scratches, and the drive’s speedy performance held up. Again, it copied the disc in just a little over eight minutes and the file it produced was the same size as the file produced by the slowest DVD drive in the bunch. Still, it’s important to note that hacking a drive’s firmware does void the warranty.

Codeguys.rpc1.org also has a firmware patch for the Sony DDU1612 DVD-ROM in this roundup that purportedly increases the drive’s read speed, although in our tests, the patch did nothing to change the drive’s performance. We are unaware of any third-party firmware hacks for the other drives we tested. 
The Data Difference

We got to wondering if there was any difference in a drive’s performance when copying video files to a hard drive versus transferring data files. After querying drive vendors and also running our own tests, we found that there’s no pat answer. Plextor reps, for example, said video transfers would take longer due to processes involved with codecs, region restriction removal, CSS matters, etc., but when we tested the Plextor drive using a data disc made from the same video files of our earlier test, there was virtually no difference in transfer times. On the other hand, LG’s GH22LS30, which was woefully slow at video rips, took half the time (10:52) to copy the data. And yet LG’s Blu-ray offering, the GBW-H20L, took slightly longer to copy data (16:24).

Asus reps told us there’s no difference between data and video reads and our experience with the Asus drive bore that out. Samsung reps wouldn’t comment on the matter, but our hacked SH-S223 was just as speedy with data as it was with video copying.

In the end, we decided that the only way to know for sure how fast a drive is at copying movies or data is to test it. Going forward, all of our optical drive reviews will include benchmarks for both."

Patch Utility for Samsung MTK based DVD Writers

Drive 	                           Average Copy  Time of 7.18GB 
                                         DL Movie Disc (min:sec) 
Samsung SH-S223	            15:26/8:13*
Plextor PX-850SA	            10:43 
Lite-On iHAS422   	            10:16
Lite-On DH-20A4P	            10:22
Sony-NEC AD-7200A	            10:38
Pioneer DVR-116DBK	            10:03
LG GH22LS30	                        20:24
Asus DRW-2014                         15:14
LG GBW-H20L (Blu-ray drive)	 15:19
Sony BWU-300S (Blu-ray drive)	 20:23
Sony DDU1612 DVD-ROM (2003)	 15:28/15:37*
Pioneer DVD-106S (1999)	 16:19

*Time after firmware patch.


I know it is long...

Edit: It, also, works on other drives; it succeeded on my SH-203N.


----------



## Carl2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I personaly like the Plexor, I had one ages ago, fast quite ect.  I was just looking at them not long ago. A little more expensive but nowadays it's a low cost item, not like the SSD's.
Carl2


----------

